# صناعة حامض النتريك ؟؟



## zak13 (8 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعة الخير .....
من يدلني على كتاب اجد فيه تحضير حمض النيتريك صناعيا 
ضروووووووووووووووووري جدا
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس كيميائي من العراق ولقد كان مشروع التخرج هو صناعة حامض النتريك ولقد أستفدت أستفادة تامة من كتاب 
chemical engineering vol.6

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=106549&highlight=chemical+engineering+vol.6
وهذا لنك تحميل الكتاب ويوجد فيه التصنيع من مخطط ومتيريال وتصميم كامل مكمل في مثال 
أرجو الدعاء .........


----------



## zeid25 (9 فبراير 2009)

فيما يتعلق بتحضير حمض الآزوت او ما يسمى ايضا نيتريك اسيد ذو الرمز الكيميائي H NO3 ليس لدي عنوان كتاب
ولكن لدي المعلومات التالية لعلها تفيدك :
اليك النص الأصلي وهو باللغة الفرنسية – يليه الترجمة للنص من قبلي


Fabrication 
L'acide nitrique dilué est obtenu en mélangeant du dioxyde d'azote (NO2) avec de l’eau; les solutions commerciales comprennent généralement entre 52% et 68% d’acide nitrique. Les solutions plus concentrées sont obtenues par distillation. L’acide nitrique formant un azéotrope avec l’eau dans une proportion de 68% d’acide nitrique et 32% d’eau, l'obtention d’acide nitrique très pur impose de le distiller en présence d'acide sulfurique. Quand la solution comprend plus de 86% d’acide nitrique il est nommé _fumant_ et existe en deux variétés: blanche et rouge. L’acide nitrique fumant blanc, est aussi appelé 100% car quasiment (moins de 2%) sans eau.​
La production commerciale de l’acide nitrique est faite par le procédé Ostwald d’après Wilhelm Ostwald et se réalise en 3 étapes à partir d'ammoniac :

Première étape : l'ammoniac est oxydé en présence d'un catalyseur comme le platinerhodié, pour former du monoxyde d'azote (NO) (étape fortement exothermique) : 
​
Puis le monoxyde d'azote est oxydé par l'oxygène (O2) et produit du dioxyde d'azote (NO2) : 
​
Enfin le dioxyde d'azote est dissout dans l'eau selon la réaction : 


pour produire l'acide nitrique dilué. Le monoxyde d'azote produit est recyclé, et l'acide nitrique concentré par distillation jusqu'à un maximum de 68% (azéotrope du mélange acide nitrique - eau). Les concentrations plus élevées sont atteintes par traitement au nitrate de magnésium Mg(NO3)2. Globalement, ce procédé permet d'atteindre un rendement de 96%.
L'acide nitrique peut également être obtenu en faisant réagir du nitrate de potassium (KNO3) et de l'acide sulfurique concentré (H2SO4), puis en distillant le mélange à 83 °C jusqu'à ce qu'il ne reste plus dans le milieu qu'un solide blanc cristallisé composé de KHSO4. L'acide nitrique obtenu est de acide nitrique fumant rouge. L'acide nitrique fumant blanc peut être obtenu en éliminant les oxydes d'azote dissous en réduisant la pression à 1/3 d'atmosphère environ durant 10-30 minutes. (L'acide nitrique fumant rouge contient une quantité non négligeable d'oxydes d'azote, d'où sa couleur rouge, tandis que acide nitrique fumant blanc ne peut contenir qu'un maximum de 0,5% de NO2).
La production mondiale annuelle d'acide nitrique est de l'ordre de 60 millions de tonnes.​- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
صناعة الحمض
يتم الحصول على الحمض الممدد بمزج ثاني اكسيد الآزوت (NO2) مع الماء . الحمض التجاري يحتوي على 52% الى 68% من الحمض .
الحمض الأكثر تركيزا يتم الحصول عليه بتقطير المحلول . المحلول الذي يحتوي على حمض بنسبة 68% يشكل مع الماء ايزوتروب يحتوي على 32% من الماء
الحصول على حمض نقي كثيرا يتطلب التقطير بوجود حمض الكبريت وعندما تصل نسبة التركيز الى 86% يسمى بالمحلول المدخن ويوجد نوعان الأبيض والأحمر
الحمض الذي يدخن ابيض يسمى 100% مجازا لأنه يحتوي على حوالي 2% فقط من الماء
الإنتاج الصناعي للحمض يتم صناعيا بطريقة Wilhelm Ostwald حيث يتم الحصول عليه وفق ثلاث مراحل اعتبارا من غاز النشادر ( الأمونياك )
المرحلة الأولى : تتم اكسدة النشادر ( الأمونياك ) بالأكسجين بوجود وسيط من البلاتين لتشكيل اول اكسيد الآزوت (NO)

الموحلة الثانية : تتم اكسدة اول اكسيد الآزوت الى ثاني اكسيد الآزوت بواسطة الأكسجين وفق المعادلة :

المرحلة الثالثة : تتم إذابة الغاز الناتج في الماء وفق المعادلة :

هذه هي الطريقة للحصول على المحاليل الممددة واما الغاز الناتج فتتم اعادة تدويره ويمكن التقطير للحصول على تركيز يصل الى 68%
التراكيز الأعلى يمكن الحصول عليها بمعالجة الناتج ب نيترات المغنيزيوم Mg(NO3)2 حيث يمكن الحصول على تركيز 96%
.
يمكن الحصول ايضا على الحمض بطريقة ثانية وذلك باستعمال نيترات البوتاسيوم (KNO3) وحمض الكبريت المركز ثم التقطير
في الدرجة 83 مئوية حتى لا يتبقى سوى بللورات من KHSO4 . الحمض الناتج يسمى المدخن الأحمر وللحصول على الحمض المدخن ابيض
يجب ازالة غاز اكسيد الآزوت وذلك بتخفيف الضغط الى 1\3 ضغط جوي لمدة 10 الى 30 دقيقة
الحمض المدخن احمر يكون بسبب وجود غاز اكسد الآزوت فيه اما المدخن ابيض فلا يحتوي سوى 0.2% من هذا الغاز
الإنتاج السنوي العالمي لهذا الحمض يقدر ب 60 مليون طن .
.
​


----------



## zak13 (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور جدا جدا جدا أخي مهندس المحبه
بارك الله فيك وقضى لك حاجتك ورزقك من العلم الشريف ونفع بك .....


----------



## zak13 (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور أخي zeid25 فعلا ماقصرت 
بالفعل معلومات أفادتني 
جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفع بك ........


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## امواج الخليج (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ولاكن مما يتكون جهاز التقطير


----------



## هشام_525 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الملف المرفق عبارة عن ملف باور بونت باللغة الفرنسية يحوي ما تحتاجه
أرجو أن يساعدك​


----------

